# At Dawn At Rivendell



## Arebeth (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anybody have heard of the Tolkien Ensemble? Well, they are a Danish band wich wants to select songs and poems from Tolkien's work. This is the third CD. And I must say the two composers are good, Christopher Lee is himself as narrator and singer (brilliant.I'm still shaking.), and I found it respectful of the atmosphere of LOTR.There are some "new versions" of songs that are already in the FOTR, maybe better in fact. Even the Danish seem to understand what they sing. Great.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

Am I so boring, really?


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 21, 2003)

No, no, not boring at all. It's just that I check Related Topics so infrequently, you see. 

I must admit I've never heard of the Tolkien Ensemble, so will have to take your word for it. Although, I will have to check them out for myself. They probably have their CD's on Amazon, do they not?


----------



## Amras Ciryan (Aug 22, 2003)

There are few samples at their site, http://www.tolkienensemble.dk/ 

They seem pretty nice. I'd love to hear more of their works, but I doubt that any of their albums can be ordered here in Poland... And the online shop they refer on their site sells it for 27 USD, which is pretty much for me :/

I'm glad I've bought original English books lately, now I have all the lyrics


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Sep 2, 2003)

I have their first two CDs, _An Evening in Rivendell_ and _A Night in Rivendell_, both of which are excellent. I definitely recommend them to all. I really must get the third one.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 3, 2004)

I have just listened to a song of theirs called _Elven Hymn to Elbereth Gilthoniel_, and while it is a bit too operatic for my taste (I imagine elves to have gentler and more sweet-sounding voices, though I doubt they were trying to emulate Gildor & co.), it is overall very nice.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 3, 2004)

Arebeth said:


> Does anybody have heard of the Tolkien Ensemble? Well, they are a Danish band wich wants to select songs and poems from Tolkien's work. This is the third CD. And I must say the two composers are good, Christopher Lee is himself as narrator and singer (brilliant.I'm still shaking.), and I found it respectful of the atmosphere of LOTR.There are some "new versions" of songs that are already in the FOTR, maybe better in fact. Even the Danish seem to understand what they sing. Great.



Their CDs can be purchased in America at http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/stores/artist/glance/-/247599/002-8064938-6969628

Barley


----------



## 33Peregrin (Dec 11, 2004)

I have this CD! I was actually listening to it a moment ago. I bought it because of Christopher Lee. I have to say it is enjoyable to listen to: especially the fun hobbity songs. It is excellent to sing to! I may have to get a Night at Rivendell. Do you know any specific sons that are on it?


----------

